# My first CPU auction.



## user 12009 (May 19, 2016)

I have been tearing down computers and selling the greenboards to recyclers for almost six years now. I saved every single CPU, RAM stick and harddrive greenboard as part of my retirement fund :lol: 

Well guess what? I retired in April and decided to sell a bit of my stash to see what it would do.

This is my first auction with 57 CPUs: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141994515292?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

I started it at $15.00 with free shipping. Already have 13 bids and 3.5 days left. If anybody on this board wins I will throw in some extra things I have. (not CPUs but smaller greenboards that have gold showing) But you have to message me that you are the winner.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 19, 2016)

IMHO the only reason you ave such a high price for the opening is because you have the 2 old Intel Pentium CPU's in the lot. Good luck with the sale it is doing good.


----------



## user 12009 (May 19, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> IMHO the only reason you ave such a high price for the opening is because you have the 2 old Intel Pentium CPU's in the lot. Good luck with the sale it is doing good.



That is why I put them in there.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 19, 2016)

cyberdan said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO the only reason you ave such a high price for the opening is because you have the 2 old Intel Pentium CPU's in the lot. Good luck with the sale it is doing good.
> ...



Ah ok. 8)


----------



## g_axelsson (May 19, 2016)

I would recommend to add the SSpec ( A code starting with S and 5 or 6 letters and numbers on Intel CPU:s) to the auction. It will draw in the collectors.

I think it was a mistake to add the PPro:s to this auction. The collectors often only wants one and can pay good money for one, while the gold refiners only sees the gold in it and overpays, but not as much as the collector.

I'll post your auction on the CPU-world forum and hope you get some action from there.

Göran


----------



## user 12009 (May 19, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> I would recommend to add the SSpec ( A code starting with S and 5 or 6 letters and numbers on Intel CPU:s) to the auction. It will draw in the collectors.
> 
> I think it was a mistake to add the PPro:s to this auction. The collectors often only wants one and can pay good money for one, while the gold refiners only sees the gold in it and overpays, but not as much as the collector.
> 
> ...



Never thought about collectors. do you mean like SL259 1M on the pentium pro?
the auction already has bids can't change anything. could you ask a question? I could answer that. 

Thanks, for the posting.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 21, 2016)

I see that you already got a question on the numbers. 8) 

Good luck with the sale.

Göran


----------



## user 12009 (May 22, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> I see that you already got a question on the numbers. 8)
> 
> Good luck with the sale.
> 
> Göran


I thought that was from you.
Guess he already had that one, because no more bids. Or, he is going to snipe at the last second.


----------



## Dpetes (May 23, 2016)

"Or, he is going to snipe at the last second."

good luck to him if he is using a third party sniper system!! Ebay has been shutting them down/out lately.

Dwayne


----------

